# Looking For Help, World Of Warcraft Download Sooooooo Slow, Why???



## MuzikMesiah (Jun 22, 2007)

My world of warcraft installations and patch downloads are so slow, I have enough ram and all the minimal requirements to run world of warcraft and its still so slow. Does any1 know y. Please reply ASAP.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

No idea. Refresh our memories with your modem, router, PC, anything else on your network. How are you connected to the router? If wireless do you get the same results with ethernet? Same results connected directly to the modem? Use something like Speakeasy for speed numbers: http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/

Geez, I thought we got rid of you last night!  Just kidding you, of course.


----------



## Astaeria (Jun 22, 2007)

Well, the installation itself is just a slow process. It took me about an hour to install the actual game and expansion on my system the other night.

As far as downloading patches, opening ports on your router - 3724, 6112, and 6881-6999 may help out. Blizzard also uses a P2P file sharing type of thing when you download patches I believe, so keep that in mind while you are downloading.


----------



## MuzikMesiah (Jun 22, 2007)

for terrynet I'm connected through an Ethernet cord just so i can make sur i git the best connection and i will use that speedy thing to give the details and for asteria its taking me waaaaaaaaaaaay longer than an hour more like 2days 2 git the game and the burning crusade downloaded and completely installed including the patches.


----------



## MuzikMesiah (Jun 22, 2007)

and 2 refresh your memory terrynet lol i have a 2wire wirelles network router that i got from at&t and Presario V6000 notebook windows xp pc


----------



## MuzikMesiah (Jun 22, 2007)

terrynet im gussin this is what u wunted im not 2 sure on how 2 use that speedy thing so heres what i got from the link u gave me after i ran the test.


Download Speed: 156 kbps (19.5 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: 34 kbps (4.3 KB/sec transfer rate


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"Download Speed: 156 kbps" is extremely poor DSL--only 3 times dial-up! Do you have separate modem and router, and if so is that what you get when connected directly to the modem? I know that sometimes there are different plans with different download rates--what are you supposed to be getting?

Astaeria obviously knows a lot about this particular game, but this slow download speed is your first problem.


----------



## MuzikMesiah (Jun 22, 2007)

Ok first thing I'm not that high tech with computers, and all i got from at&t was a white box with 6 lights on it and 4 Ethernet slots, a power slot, a reset button and a phone jack, all on the back of it.Thats all i really know, my computer has a built in wireless adapter so.. what r u saying that i should do?!?!?!?


----------



## MuzikMesiah (Jun 22, 2007)

How do i make my DSL faster? And how do i know what kind of DSL I'm supposed 2 be getting? and btw I think I'm not using a separate router and modem, I think its all built in as one.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes, you described a modem/router combo.

If that is a wireless result you should try with an ethernet connection. That would tell you that the wireless is a big issue or is making no difference.

If it were me I would have known what I was paying for before signing up for DSL.  You can always call AT&T and ask what you are paying for.

If different plans are offered you can get faster DSL by paying more. But first let's find out if you are getting what you are paying for. We know you are getting terrible download bandwidth, but we don't know if it's your service, the modem/router, the wireless, or your computer.


----------



## MuzikMesiah (Jun 22, 2007)

Ok now I'm understanding what your talking about. Well the last result that i gave u was from an Ethernet connection so here is the wireless result.

Download Speed: 182 kbps (22.8 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: 126 kbps (15.8 KB/sec transfer rate)


----------



## MuzikMesiah (Jun 22, 2007)

Ok so im guessing that my wireless connection is giving me alot more faster dsl speed than my Ethernet connection, am i right???


----------



## kama64 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ya its more, but overall that is very slow.

You really need to call your DSL provider, and ask them what plan you are on


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Surprisingly, wireless is showing a little faster. But it means little; you'll get different numbers each time you run the test.


----------



## MuzikMesiah (Jun 22, 2007)

So what do i do now???


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

See kama64's post. When you call them also ask if you are close to the central office or near the end of the DSL service area or somewhere in the middle. We shouldn't try to do anything else until we find out what we should expect.


----------

